# Granate's Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.8



## Granate

*No.8 Results:*
Decent
58th: Szell ClO
57th: Furtwängler WPO
56th: Kubelík Orfeo
55th: Haitink WPO
54th: Zweden NthRPO
53rd: Asahina Live OPO
52nd: Wand Altus

Good
51st: Skrowaczewski RSOS
50th: Maazel BPO
49th: Knappertsbusch MPO Live
48th: Asahina Studio OPO
47th: Tintner NSOoI
46th: Wand KRSO
45th: Giulini PO
44th: Kempe TOZ
43rd: Boulez WPO
42nd: Tennstedt WC
41st: Matačić Altus
40th: Solti CSO
39th: Knappertsbusch BPO
38th: Blomstedt LGO
37th: Giulini BPO
36th: Barenboim CSO
35th: Thielemann SKD
34th: Knappertsbusch BaySO
33rd: Tennstedt BPO
32nd: Schuricht WPO
31st: Karajan BPO DG
30th: Venzago KOB
29th: Harnoncourt BPO
28th: Matačić Denon
27th: Karajan St. Florian
26th: Jochum BPO
25th: Giulini WPO
24th: Karajan BPO WC
23th: Haitink RCO
22th: Chailly RCO
21th: Jochum BmSO
20th: Sinopoli SKD
19th: Jochum SKD
18th: Maazel SOdBR (1p)
17th: Jochum PSH (2p)
16th: Karajan WPO DG (3p)

*TOP15*

_15th_









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, Audite-BR (1977 Live recording / 2009 Reissue Edition)*

_Excellent concert that takes out all the grand characteristics. It's spectacularly loud, great in the Allegro and the Finale. Though the brass is a bit in overweight._
*C+*

Very Good recordings
_14th_









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (1993/2011 Issue Edition)*

_The control is absolute and you can also refer to the Altus release, made in Tokyo. But in the details I can find the true performance. This 1h40m performance is not as tedious as one would fear, but the 35m Adagio flows like a stream I don't bother to hear or pay attention to._
*B-*

_13th_ (4p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Günter Wand, BPO, Sony (2001/2002 Remastered Edition)*

_Sharing few of the previous problems, like the dull brass motifs, Wand here plays the tempi and the climaxes perfectly. Now there is no noise. The strings do not shine but behave wonderfully in the Adagio and the Berliner hits very hard in the Scherzo. One out of three._
*B-*

_12th_ (5p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Otto Klemperer, NPO, WC (1970/2012 Remastered Edition)*

_I hear why many users complain about this recording. The finale is awkwardly slow and dissonant. But that is the only mistake! The rest is a Celibidache-like take that creates the strength from the strings and resonates throughout the ears. The Scherzo and the Adagio are fantastic and lyrical. I do like this a lot._
*B-*

_11th_









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, RSOS, DG (1976/2011 Issue Edition)*

_And yet again Celibidache marks the difference with the string playing. It resembles a lot to the Böhm recording for DG and with similar tempi. I hear texture, the brass has its own style and even if it is not perfect this is unique, unorthodox._
*B-*


----------



## Granate

_10th_









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1892 Bruckner & Schalk Version, Ed. Haslinger-Schlesinger-Lienau)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, MPO, Westminster (1963/2001 Remastered Edition)*

_The reminder of the other performances set a high summit for Kna's only stereo recording of his favourite orchestral work with the Münchner, and in the beginning he seems to give in. The notes of the Allegro and Scherzo are not as brutal and powerful as in the past. However, the orchestra begins to create all the touching notes in the Adagio and the later finale and show off with clarity and poetry. A stereo reference._
*B-*

_9th_









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, LPO (1981 Live recording / 2008 Remastered Edition)*

_The sharp strings and the loud brass pins a spectacular performance of the No.8, deep in the Adagio, furious in the Finale and, what's even harder, rhythmical in the Scherzo._
*B-*

_8th_ (6p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1892 Bruckner & Schalk Version, Ed. Haslinger-Schlesinger-Lienau)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, WPO, Altus (1961 Live recording / 2012 Remastered Edition)*

_I warn you to listen this with speakers because the sound take of the Adagio has many monaural glitches. However, this is a mesmerizing recording with the conductor taking a slow and monumental tempo at the first and fourth movements. The Adagio needed more punch. This recording is enormous._
*B*

_7th_ (7p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Michael Gielen, SWR SO BBuF, SWR (2007 Live recording)*

_Impressive sound recording for the best take in Gielen's set. The strings hit hard and the brass is bliss. Really well done and up to the expectations. The Adagio and the harp shows again a massive advantage._
*B-*

_6th_









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Karl Böhm, WPO, DG (1976/2012 HDTracks Edition)*

_Great example of an old-school style for Bruckner. The strings and timpani sound superb and hit on time to gain depth and brightness._
*B-*


----------



## Granate

*TOP5 No.8*

*TOP5* (8p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak) (Live recording in Tokyo)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, Altus (1990/2010 Remastered Edition)*

_A Celi 100% recording that it is a miracle that it does not seem painfully slow. The balance of the strings is ok with the brass, but I wish I could enjoy a brighter sound. Compared with others the Scherzo is more like an Andante. The highlight is the lyrical and slow Adagio having the suitable length and being spiritual._
*B*

*TOP4*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. John Barbirolli, HO, BBC Legends (1970 Live recording / 2001 Remastered Edition)*

_As the booklet describes, Barbirolli goes from the humanity path and gets an imperfect and incredible concert with a controversial but effective brass. It may be that the broadcast did wonders catching the sheer sound of the strings. I breathe his style all over the cd._
*B*

*TOP3* (9p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Simone Young, HPO, Oehms (2008)*

_The incredible soundscape is not enough to describe this success for the first version of the symphony. It is key to arrange well the weaknesses of the first Allegro and Young and the Hamburg brass shine. This is a bold recording, deep in sound, probably not so bright for the Adagio but very strong in the Scherzo._
*B*

Excellent recordings
*TOP2*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Jascha Horenstein, LSO, BBC Legends (1970 Live recording / 1999 Remastered Edition)*

_If there is something keeping this apart from perfection, is the small need for extra intensity in the Scherzo. The Adagio could also have been a little better, punchier. However, it is difficult to cope up with expectations after such an epic Allegro moderato. LSO strings were glorious, legendary, and while the brass was not in the ideal sound, they succeeded in the essential final coda of the first movement. Timpani has also a great role in the Finale and the audience thought it was so perfect that they cannot wait a second to stand up, clap and shout._
*B+*

*TOP1* (10p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Haas, prep. Furtwängler) (March 15th 1949)
*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, BPO, Audite (1949 Live recording / 2009 Remastered Edition)*

_Fast, intense, thundering, apocalyptical. The remastering of Audite is amazing with the way they elevate the strings to create contrasts, and then the sound of the timpani noising the background. The most epic recording live from Berlin. It's unique._
*A-*

*Comments:*
Without counting the unfinished No.9 yet, this is Bruckner's greatest work for the consistency of the composition: Both Allegro and Finale are the most potential first and fourth movements of his symphonies and the Scherzo could easily show in a Stanley Kubrick iconic film. 
Probably that is the reason there are like 14 recordings starting from B- to a great A- by Furtwängler. It is extremely hard for me to pick four or five single recordings. They are all special. For competition I had to take out both Knappertsbusch winners (the mono, beaten by Furtwängler and the stereo, not consistent enough to defeat Böhm and the Wiener); Gielen's magnificent and slow Original version, beaten by far by Simone Young; Wand and the Berliner, really consistent but again beaten by Böhm DG and Celibidache DG and WC takes for being or too long or too similar to the champions Böhm, Barbirolli or Horenstein, the best one was the Altus release, which is also published remastered by Sony.

Then, this is my pick of recordings for all tastes:

*Spiritual / Contemplative*
*Klemperer NPO*: it is borderline mainly for the finale, but the rest of the recording is masterful, the treatment of the Adagio is heavenly.
*Celibidache MPO Altus/Sony*: Slow in its own way but a very powerful performance.

*Original discovery*
*Young HPO* for sure. No more comments. It's epic.

*Clean, bright and intense*
*Tennstedt LPO* Live and *Böhm WPO*. I cannot decide which is better of those.

*Tornado and pitch-perfect*
*Horenstein LSO* for crazy string quality and *Barbirolli HO* for upbeat.

*Godlike*
*Furtwängler BPO*. He could sometimes do unbelievable things. This is the recording that comes closer to the apocalypses.


----------



## Becca

I notice, with some surprise, that you mention the slowness of the Klemperer recording but make no mention at all of the cuts that he made in the last movement, despite the protestations of the record producers. I have yet to find any reference to how much is cut, one site says "2 cuts", another says "whacking great cuts", perhaps someone here will figure it out. Incidentally, this was one of Klemperer's last recordings and was not released until after his death. At that time some said that it would have been better for his memory had it not been released, although others were kinder.

Regarding the Barbirolli, which is my favourite, that came from a performance in London shortly before his death, and when he was already quite ill. He certainly approaches the work with the attitude of
_Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light._


----------



## Granate

Becca said:


> I notice, with some surprise, that you mention the slowness of the Klemperer recording but make no mention at all of the cuts that he made in the last movement, despite the protestations of the record producers. I have yet to find any reference to how much is cut, one site says "2 cuts", another says "whacking great cuts", perhaps someone here will figure it out. Incidentally, this was one of Klemperer's last recordings and was not released until after his death. At that time some said that it would have been better for his memory had it not been released, although others were kinder.


I could not notice where the cuts were made, but for me the finale is a flop after all the personality given in the first three movements. I already read that in Amazon.com. It's so good that I can and will ignore it.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Granate said:


> I could not notice where the cuts were made, but for me the finale is a flop after all the personality given in the first three movements. I already read that in Amazon.com. It's so good that I can and will ignore it.


I concur on the "finale flop". That portion in particular should resound with grandeur. Instead, it is restrained.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

*Originally posted by GRANATE*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Karl Böhm, WPO, DG (1976/2012 HDTracks Edition)*

_Great example of an old-school style for Bruckner. The strings and timpani sound superb and hit on time to gain depth and brightness._
*B-*[/QUOTE]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bohm's Eighth immediately struck a positive chord with me the first time I had heard it several years back. Excellent


----------



## Alfacharger

I rank this recording of the Eighth very highly. Tennstedt had his US debut with the BSO the previous week conducting Brahms but the performances of Bruckner the following week made him an international star.



















http://www.norpete.com/c1425.html

Another performance I found to be excellent was Herbert Kegel and the then Leipzig Radio Symphony on a disc I purchased for 99 cents at the Christmas Tree Shop in Bourne, MA.










Here is a recording of the performance.


----------



## Granate

Vaneyes said:


>











*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, BPO, DG (1964/2016 Reissue Edition)*

_Cristaline studio recording with all the features expected (the harps are audible) in this Jochum set. Marvellous sharp sound for the Scherzo and Adagio. That's to say, the Allegro spins too fast. Little contemplation._
*C+*


----------



## Heck148

Solti/CSO takes it for me - great performance - recorded live in Great Hall/Leningrad 11/90.

Solti's VPO recording from 12/66 is very good too, but the later CSO one is simply amazing - the orchestral sound is spectacular - the brass sound esp is absolutely massive - clear, powerful, nuanced, and HUGE...makes for great dynamic contrasts...


----------



## Bruckner Anton

Haitink and VPO has two versions on Philips, both are excellent. Boehm's VPO version is truly a classic, but the recorded sound is quite unnatural, especially the string tremelo, it must have been made up by the recording facility.


----------



## Weird Heather

The timing of this thread is good for me. The San Diego Symphony Orchestra will be performing this symphony in late March, and I plan to go to the concert. It will be great to experience this work live. I don't know the San Diego Symphony all that well; I moved to the area only recently and have only been to a few concerts so far. They seem to be ambitious, performing both Bruckner's 8th and Mahler's 3rd in the same season. (I also intend to go to the Mahler concert - that one is in May.) Hopefully they are up to the challenge.

In the meantime, I want to get to know Bruckner's 8th better. I've listened to it off and on over the years and have always enjoyed it, but I don't know it intimately. The only recordings I have so far are Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic and Young's recording of the original version. I will use this thread as a source of recommendations for two or three other recordings.


----------



## Becca

Weird Heather said:


> The timing of this thread is good for me. The San Diego Symphony Orchestra will be performing this symphony in late March, and I plan to go to the concert. It will be great to experience this work live. I don't know the San Diego Symphony all that well; I moved to the area only recently and have only been to a few concerts so far. They seem to be ambitious, performing both Bruckner's 8th and Mahler's 3rd in the same season. (I also intend to go to the Mahler concert - that one is in May.) Hopefully they are up to the challenge.


Welcome to San Diego! The SD Symjphony has had a distinctly up and down history over the years that I have known it. Many years ago (1980s) the music director was David Atherton who had quite a reputation in the modern music area and was a founder of the London Sinfonietta. Unfortunately the combination of financial and personality issues triggered one of its worst downs from which it has slowly but steadily improved particularly since they got their own concert hall (that is an interesting story.) I haven't been in a few years but am not surprised that they are doing major Mahler & Bruckner works this season.


----------



## Antiquarian

After reading through the entire thread, it is with some slight disappointment that Rémy Ballot's recording with the Oberösterrichisches Jugendsinfonieorchester (Upper Austrian Youth Symphony Orchestra) (Gramola 99054) did not even rate an honourable mention. Ballot takes it very slow here, as slow as Celibidache. The youth players do a wonderful job, and the recording has the added benefit of having been recorded at St. Florian in Surround (at least on the SACD layer). About the only negative thing I will say for it is that the recording spans two discs (understandable given the slow tempo). This necessitates leaving my armchair and switching discs.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fantastic! That's many hours of intense listening! Maybe I'll try no. 8 tomorrow. One a day is enough for me. I'll go for Simone Young


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> *Bruckner*
> Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
> *Cond. Eugen Jochum, BPO, DG (1964/2016 Reissue Edition)*
> 
> _Cristaline studio recording with all the features expected (the harps are audible) in this Jochum set. Marvellous sharp sound for the Scherzo and Adagio. That's to say, the Allegro spins too fast. Little contemplation._
> *C+*


C+, c'est la vie. Grand Prix du Disque, what do the French know.


----------



## Merl

Well done for having Simone Young's recording of #8 in your synopsis. I've been championing her cycle for some time. Terrific readings and recordings. Blew me away too.


----------



## merlinus

Listened to Barenboim/SB last night. The first two movements were excellent, but he clearly lost it with push-pull tempi and congestion in the adagio and final movement. Often much too fast, not plumbing the depths of emotions nor the heights of grandeur.


----------



## DavidA

Karajan recorded three superb performances of the 8th symphony

EMI 1958 BPO is the slowest and gauntest of the three

DG 1970s BPO is superb and there is much discussion about whether it is matched or even bettered by his final VPO account.


----------



## Granate

merlinus said:


> Listened to Barenboim/SB last night. The first two movements were excellent, but he clearly lost it with push-pull tempi and congestion in the adagio and final movement. Often much too fast, not plumbing the depths of emotions nor the heights of grandeur.


The SKB Barenboim cycle will be reviewed in the next Bruckner round-up. Thank you.


----------



## padraic

For the 8th, *for me* - there's Celi and then there's everybody else.


----------



## DavidA

padraic said:


> For the 8th, *for me* - there's Celi and then there's everybody else.


For me there is Celi then everyone who doesn't send me to sleep!


----------



## DeepR

Günter Wand - Nord Deutsche Rundfunk [NDR] Sinfonieorchester
Live performance during the Schleswig-Holstein Music Festival in 2000 at the MuK [Musik und Kongresshalle]. 
It's on youtube.

I've only heard a few others, but this is my favorite by far.


----------



## Granate

DeepR said:


> Günter *Wand* - Nord Deutsche Rundfunk [*NDR*] Sinfonieorchester
> Live performance during the *Schleswig-Holstein Music Festival* in *2000* at the MuK [Musik und Kongresshalle].
> It's on youtube.
> 
> I've only heard a few others, but this is my favorite by far.


Listed for the round-up. Thank you!


----------



## realdealblues

I'll stick with:

Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic (DG)
Maazel/Berlin Philharmonic (EMI)
Giulini/Vienna Philharmonic (DG)
Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic (DG)
Wand/NDR II (1987) (RCA)
Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin (Berlin Classics)
Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic (DG)

Seeing so much Celibidache makes me shudder  
I'm not attacking any individuals on this forum but every time I read reviews about Celibidache and Bruckner I see "Oh, it's such a Transcendental experience or how it's such a Spiritual recording"...but all I see and hear is romanticized fiction from a cult following...


----------



## merlinus

realdealblues said:


> I'll stick with:
> 
> Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic (DG)
> Maazel/Berlin Philharmonic (EMI)
> Giulini/Vienna Philharmonic (DG)
> Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic (DG)
> Wand/NDR II (1987) (RCA)
> Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin (Berlin Classics)
> Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic (DG)
> 
> Seeing so much Celibidache makes me shudder
> I'm not attacking any individuals on this forum but every time I read reviews about Celibidache and Bruckner I see "Oh, it's such a Transcendental experience or how it's such a Spiritual recording"...but all I see and hear is romanticized fiction from a cult following...


Yep. What you see depends upon where you stand... I can understand that this is not your experience of listening to Celibidache, but to diss those for whom it is??? WTF!!!!


----------



## realdealblues

merlinus said:


> Yep. What you see depends upon where you stand... I can understand that this is not your experience of listening to Celibidache, but to diss those for whom it is??? WTF!!!!


I don't feel I'm "dissing" them.

Just because Celibidache said that he believed his search for Transcendentalism some how gave him the ability to give powerful live performances doesn't make it true, and that other conductors he didn't like, such as Karajan and Bohm and Bernstein somehow couldn't give such elated performances is just utter crap to me.

To each his own and everyone likes what they like, but for critics and reviewers to drone on how no one is more transcendental or spiritual in Bruckner than Celibidache is just as I said romanticized fiction.

Just because someone believes they are better than everyone else doesn't make it true...


----------



## merlinus

In your far from humble opinion, of course!!!!


----------



## merlinus

But now back to our regularly-scheduled flame wars! Has anyone listened to Jaap van Zweden's M3?


----------



## realdealblues

merlinus said:


> In your far from humble opinion, of course!!!!


Mine was a general statement as I said about reading "critics and reviewers" saying one person was somehow "more spiritual" than everyone else, not a "personal attack" on someone else and their opinion.


----------



## merlinus

realdealblues said:


> Mine was a general statement as I said about reading "critics and reviewers" saying one person was somehow "more spiritual" than everyone else, not a "personal attack" on someone else and their opinion.


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Guest

Tomorrow I recieve a few Bruckner symphonies,Is there anyone who has some views about the van Beinum recordings?


----------



## Bruckner Anton

Traverso said:


> Tomorrow I recieve a few Bruckner symphonies,Is there anyone who has some views about the van Beinum recordings?


I had this boxset. IMO, the #8 and #9 here are among the greatest Bruckner recordings ever made, definitely a benchmark. #5 and #7 are less impressive both performance-wide and sound-wide, but worth listening. 
The tempo choice is generally on the fast side comparing with later stereo recordings (slower than some mono recordings), but there is sufficient sense of breathe and grandeur achieved by the fantastic orchestral playing, so it never made me feel hustle or haste. The voice balance and timbre of the orchestra is almost perfect, considering the dated mono recording technique that was not able to grab the full impact from brass group and high-pitch note. But I am sure that the recorded sound of 8th and 9th was unparalleled in mono Bruckner discography.
For the 8th, the rendition shares some similarity with Boulez VPO, but the strings are more intensive and expressive, the brass is less grand due to the restraint of recording technique. The sound fade out more quickly than Boulez because there was less resonance captured in the mono recording.
For the 9th, Haitink RCO 1981 version is almost a milder copy of the Beinum's version in terms of interpretation. Beinum did not apply the big apocalypse approach like that of Giulini, but chose a more intimate way which was as convincing as that recordings.
I strongly recommend all Bruckner lovers to listen to these recordings. It may not be liked by the person who only agrees with Celi's approach, but Beinum's reading did achieved its own perfection.


----------



## merlinus

Listened last night to Jochum/RCO in Amsterdam (Sep. 1984). Sadly, it was a rather pitiful performance. He kept pushing-and-pulling the tempos in an attempt to create profundity, but for me, it was a total failure. Also, the instrumental balances were rarely right.

The more I listen to Jochum, the less I like his interpretations. No. 5 with the RCO, recorded just before his death in Dec. 1986, is the lone exception.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Bruckner Anton said:


> ...the #8 and #9 here are among the greatest Bruckner recordings ever made, definitely a benchmark...there is sufficient sense of breathe and grandeur achieved by the fantastic orchestral playing...The voice balance and timbre of the orchestra is almost perfect..I strongly recommend all Bruckner lovers to listen to these recordings.


Agree completely on these extremely fine performances by Van Beinum/Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra. Still have them on lp.


----------



## merlinus

A new top contender for me is Thielemann/SKD. Incredible spacious interpretation and marvelous playing, which transported me to dimensions beyond space and time.

I listened to the CD version and the SQ was very good, but not excellent. Perhaps the SACD will be an improvement in sound, but the performance is amongst the very best.


----------



## Alfacharger

Becca said:


> I notice, with some surprise, that you mention the slowness of the Klemperer recording but make no mention at all of the cuts that he made in the last movement, despite the protestations of the record producers. I have yet to find any reference to how much is cut, one site says "2 cuts", another says "whacking great cuts", perhaps someone here will figure it out. Incidentally, this was one of Klemperer's last recordings and was not released until after his death. At that time some said that it would have been better for his memory had it not been released, although others were kinder.
> 
> Regarding the Barbirolli, which is my favourite, that came from a performance in London shortly before his death, and when he was already quite ill. He certainly approaches the work with the attitude of
> _Do not go gentle into that good night,
> Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light._


I just picked up the remastered Warner box set of Klemperer's Bruckner Symphonies 4-9 and the liner notes mention Klemperer cut 141 bars from the Eighth's finale (bars 211-287 and 582-647).


----------



## DarkAngel

The Wand live Lubeck Cathedral 8,9 are currently available in a 2CD RCA set that looks like this and a very reasonable price from Amazon sellers



The Wand Koln set has really improved in sound quality with latest Sony remaster boxset, sounds much more dramatic and finely detailed, the brass has bite and fire now with a powerful bass underneath, very impressive.....and price is cheaper


----------



## DarkAngel

DarkAngel said:


> The Wand live Lubeck Cathedral 8,9 are currently available in a 2CD RCA set that looks like this and a very reasonable price from Amazon sellers


Got this live 92 Wand NDR 7th about $10 Amazon sellers to go with 8,9 NDR (lubek) above making nice 7,8,9 live series with NDR, I like these better than BPO series that gets much praise from critics


----------



## merlinus

Thanks for the heads-up! I will give this a listen very soon, especially since I very much enjoy the B8 recorded at Lubeck.


----------



## Azol

DarkAngel said:


> Got this live 92 Wand NDR 7th about $10 Amazon sellers to go with 8,9 NDR (lubek) above making nice *7,8,9 live series with NDR, I like these better than BPO series that gets much praise from critics
> *


Could not agree more. This NDR series is beautifully played!


----------



## merlinus

Just finished listening to van Zweden/NRPO. A fine performance, but it does not quite replace my favorites -- Celibidache/MPO/Sony, Wand/Lubeck, Thielemann/SKD, and Jochum/Bamberger/Tokyo.


----------



## DarkAngel

merlinus said:


> Just finished listened to van Zweden/NRPO. A fine performance, but it does not quite replace my favorites -- Celibidache/MPO/Sony, Wand/Lubeck,* Thielemann/SKD*, and Jochum/Bamberger/Tokyo.


Checked that out on Tidal streaming, in the buy basket it goes along with SKD 7th

 

Don't like that the 7th is sold as expensive 2 disc set because they added an obscure wagner filler under 30 minutes on 2nd disc 

Zweden boxset arrives any day now


----------



## merlinus

I have both. Will have to listen to no. 7 again before passing judgment. Have not yet listened to the SACD version of no. 8, but as I wrote, was mightily impressed with the cd version. That's why I purchased both.


----------



## merlinus

Listened to the SACD of Thielemann/SKD last night. The sonics were incredible, and the performance excellent. He brings out lots of the inner voices. One of the best B8's I have heard.

The decision to split the discs after the adagio was not as attractive. Almost all others split it after the second movement.


----------



## jdec

No love for Boulez/VPO version around here? it is a wonderful performance in my opinion.


----------



## merlinus

jdec said:


> No love for Boulez/VPO version around here? it is a wonderful performance in my opinion.


I agree that it is an excellent perfomance, and has the added charisma of being at St. Florian. But the SQ leaves much to be desired, and the interpretation is not as expansive as I like.


----------



## bz3

jdec said:


> No love for Boulez/VPO version around here? it is a wonderful performance in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 93071


Enjoyable but it isn't muscular enough for me in the 8th. It makes me wish Boulez had recorded other Bruckner symphonies because I certainly don't feel that way about them all. Karajan (VPO and BPO) will always be tops for me I think, but the Giulini is great too.


----------



## Granate

jdec said:


> No love for Boulez/VPO version around here? it is a wonderful performance in my opinion.











*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Pierre Boulez, WPO, DG (1996 Live recording at St. Florian)*

_The resonance is a great advantage and works magic in the Allegro, but the tempi are imperfect and the brass and strings do not level for the composition._
*C*

Place in my top: 43rd

Sorry, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Granate

*After the Round-Up - No.8*

*No.8 Results:*
Trash
*88th:* Abendroth LRSO
*87th:* Rögner RSOB

Decent
*86th:* Mehta IPO
85th: Szell ClO
84th: Furtwängler WPO
*83rd:* Haitink RCO 2005
82nd: Kubelík Orfeo
81st: Haitink WPO
80th: Zweden NthRPO
*79th:* Dohnányi ClO
78th: Asahina Live OPO JJ
*77th:* López-Cobos CnSO
*76th:* Karajan WPO Live Salz 
*75th:* Lim KSO
74th: Wand NHK Altus

Good
73rd: Skrowaczewski RSOS
72nd: Maazel BPO
71st: Knappertsbusch MPO Live
70th: Asahina Studio OPO JJ
*69th:* Järvi LPO
68th: Tintner NSOoI
*67th:* Barenboim SKB
*66th:* Wand MPO 
65th: Wand KRSO
*64th:* Böhm SOdBR Live
63rd: Giulini PO
62nd: Kempe TOZ
*61st:* Janowski OSR
*60th:* Inbal RSOF
*59th:* Solti WPO
58th: Boulez WPO
*57th:* Asahina OPO JVC
56th: Tennstedt WC
*55th:* Kegel LRSO
54th: Matačić Altus
53rd: Solti CSO
52nd: Knappertsbusch BPO
51st: Blomstedt LGO
*50th:* Skrowaczewski YNSO
49th: Giulini BPO
*48th:* Goodall BBC SO
47th: Barenboim CSO
*46th:* Jochum BmSO Live St. Florian
*45th:* Beinum RCO
44th: Thielemann SKD
43rd: Knappertsbusch BaySO
*42nd:* Eichhorn BOL
*41st:* Barenboim BPO
*40th:* Masur LGO
39th: Tennstedt BPO
*38th:* Wand SOdNDR 1993
*37th:* Asahina NHKSO
36th: Schuricht WPO
35st: Karajan BPO DG
34th: Venzago KOB
*33rd:* Schuricht WPO Live
32nd: Harnoncourt BPO
31st: Matačić Denon
30th: Karajan St. Florian
29th: Jochum BPO
28th: Giulini WPO
27th: Karajan BPO WC
26th: Haitink RCO
25th: Chailly RCO
*24th:* Wand SOdNDR 2000
23rd: Jochum BmSO Live Tokyo
22nd: Sinopoli SKD
21st: Karajan WPO DG
20th: Jochum SKD
19th: Maazel SOdBR (1p)
18th: Jochum PSH (2p)
17th: Kubelík SOdBR

Very good
16th: Celibidache WC
15th: Wand BPO
14th: Klemperer NPO (3p)
13th: Celibidache DG
*12th:* Rozhdestvensky USSR *(4p)*
11th: Knappertsbusch MPO Studio
*10th:* Wand SOdNDR Lübeck *(5p)*
9th: Tennstedt LPO
8th: Knappertsbusch WPO (6p)
7th: Gielen SWR SO BBuF (7p)
6th: Böhm WPO
5th: Celibidache Altus (8p)
4th: Barbirolli HO
3rd: Young HPO (9p)

Excellent
2nd: Horenstein LSO
1st: Furtwängler BPO (10p)

Highlights from Round-up:










Bruckner
_*Symphony No.8 in C minor*_ Live recording
1887-1890 Mixed Version, Ed. Haas
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Carl Schuricht
Altus (1963/2010 Remastered Edition)*

_Powerful, a bit plain again in the Allegro, and really well remastered._
*C+*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.8 in C minor*_
1887-1890 Mixed Version, Ed. Haas
USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra
*Gennadi Rozhdestvensky
Venezia (1985/2009 Reissue Edition)*

_Brass on point, tempi with personality that gives life to the symphony, some minor recording issues. Very heavy in the harps (lovely) and less in the strings. The Scherzo sounds too far but ok. It has what I demanded from him when I heard his style in the early symphonies, until 5, 6 and 7 came._
*B-*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.8 in C minor*_ Live recording at Lübeck Cathetral
1887-1890 Mixed Version, Ed. Haas
Norddeutschen Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester
*Günter Wand
Sony Classics (1987/1999 Issue Edition)*

_Featuring a divisive brass section, between precision and disonance, it's one of the best No.8s in the market. It's very positive that there is no stage noise or clapping, and the Cathedral's resonance is a highlight. The Adagio is almost astonishing. In the Scherzo, the double basses have a great effect in the acoustics. Then the finale keeps on with the level but adds a little more of conducting skills in the tempi._
*B-*


----------

